# FC Worldtimer - Comparisons?



## bebeq_baka

Hello all. I am genuinely have FALLEN in love with the FC Worldtimer. I stopped by at an AD in New York and tried the blue one. It's nothing short of amazing and I was happen to wear a blue shirt that really complemented it.

I am wondering what are other brands worldtimer in the price range of $3k - $10k? The only one that I know are Nomos and Baume Mercier, but for those ones, I still prefer the FC. The FC is limited edition and has a great world map dial behind it. Also I like classic watch, so IWC Pilot's Worldtimer is not an option.

I would like to know if there are any other worldtimer watches that I should consider.

Also would love to hear opinions from FC Worldtimer owners to see how you guys finally purchased the watch. And in addition, want to make sure that there is a numbered of the limited edition on the case back? I tried finding it in the AD but I didn't think I saw it

Pic for thoughts: 

imgur


----------



## bebeq_baka

So I sent a question to Amazon's listing of this watch and got below reply:

A seller answered your question, "Does this watch have the limited edition number inscription on the back?" about Frederique Constant Men's FC718WM4H6 World....


*Sharon answered:*


"This watch does not have a limited edition number engraved on the case-back."



I am now more confident to say that I didn't see the limited edition number on the back of the watch in New York AD. However, the Hodinkee watch review vividly show the limited edition number, number 126
Hands-On With The Limited Edition Frederique Constant Worldtimer (Live Pics) - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories



Peter Stas, hope you are well and can response to my question.


----------



## blufinz52

JLC makes a beautiful Worldtimer. Here's a link to a used one here on WUS.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-jaeger-lecoultre-master-world-geographic-1321802.html

The FC Worldtimer is a beautiful watch. I don't think you'd regret buying one.


----------



## blufinz52

bebeq_baka said:


> So I sent a question to Amazon's listing of this watch and got below reply:
> 
> A seller answered your question, "Does this watch have the limited edition number inscription on the back?" about Frederique Constant Men's FC718WM4H6 World....
> 
> 
> *Sharon answered:*
> 
> 
> "This watch does not have a limited edition number engraved on the case-back."
> 
> 
> 
> I am now more confident to say that I didn't see the limited edition number on the back of the watch in New York AD. However, the Hodinkee watch review vividly show the limited edition number, number 126
> Hands-On With The Limited Edition Frederique Constant Worldtimer (Live Pics) â€" HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Stas, hope you are well and can response to my question.


The Reference No. in the Hodinkee review is a little different than the one you site. FC loves to make limited editions of different models and each limited edition has 1888 pieces. I have a limited edition Healy.


----------



## bebeq_baka

Thank you for your reply.

The JLC is quite too busy in my opinion and the RDM is not really a needed complication there.

Back to FC:

So the one in Hodinkee has FC718X4H6, which is nowhere to be found in the FC website. 
However, I realized the picture is actually a stock photo taken from the bottom page of each of the reference individual page in FC website.

There are 6 references of this watch on the FC website:

FC-718MC4H6B : SS Bracelet classic dial
FC-718WM4H6B : SS Bracelet world map
FC-718MC4H4 : RGP black leather classic dial
FC-718MC4H6 : SS black leather classic dial - *I believe this is 1,888 limited edition*
FC-718WM4H4 : RGP brown leather world map
FC-718WM4H6 : SS blue leather world map - *I believe this is 1,888 limited edition*

Would be great if FC Worldtimer owner on the above references can confirm if you have limited edition number on the case back?

And question for FC, do you produce two references for the same watch: *FC-718X4H6 for the SS blue leather world map limited edition* and then *FC-718WM4H6 for the same watch but without the limited edition number*?


----------



## KAW

I don't think this is true. FC typically puts a more universal reference on its watch cases when they are used with multiple dial and finish variations. E.g. the reference on my FC-710MC4H4 case is FC-710X4H4/5/6. The X is just a placeholder for the dial variations and the final number identifies the finish - I think 4 is gold plated and 6 is SS but I could be mistaken. For the Worldtimer the X simply replaces the MC or WM used to identify the classic or map dials. I would have expected to see 4/5/6 again for the Worldtimer but perhaps they use the actual case finish on that model - I've yet to see one in the flesh.


----------



## bebeq_baka

I think you're right and I agree that the X would be the placeholder. My slimline moonphase RGP is FC-705X4S4/5/6 on the case back. 

I guess my end question would be is there a limited edition number on the limited edition version of the worldtimer? And if so, what would be the exact reference for it?

When I look the one in New York AD, the sales associate was quite surprised too that the blue leather one was actually a limited edition. But then we couldn't find anything that shows it is a limited edition on the watch itself. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAW

AFAIK all the Worldtimer versions are limited but I remember reading somewhere that there is a limited edition plate/certificate provided in the watch box instead of numbering on the case. It could be some versions have a limited edition no. on the case as well such as in the image you linked to although the image could also be of a prototype rather than a production model.


----------



## bebeq_baka

From what I recall in the dealer catalog, the bracelet models are not limited edition. I might be wrong here, please correct me if I do. 

I heard about the box and plate too but I do never heard about the number on the case. 

Would love to have some clarification from the company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAW

You might get a quicker response about the limited edition status of the different FC-718 models by contacting them directly.

Regarding other world-time watches, WatchTime recently published a short article about world-time models under $5000 here.

Bremont also have a world-time model in the price range quoted but as with the IWC, the aviation influence may not appeal to you.

Christopher Ward have a model they call the C900 Worldtimer but it's actually a dual timezone watch rather than a world-time watch. It does have a map dial though, which shows the geographical location of the selected timezone.


----------



## IanCognito

Hello all, I have just joined Team FC and received my WorldTimer last week. In my research and from speaking to other WIS, it seems there are definitely a few variations of this piece. All of which look very similar (different strap colours, minor dial variations, etc) but not all are Limited Editions. I wish this wasnt the case as it makes the actual LE versions less "rare" (at first glance) but in general, I feel LE's are more of a marketing gimmick anyway.

So on to what I've discovered. Now take this with a grain of salt as none of this has been verified by FC.
My understanding is that only the versions with Moscow on the dial are part of the Limited Edition run. This is regardless of strap colour or style. There is a version, much to my amusement, with Canadian cities in place of the US cities on the LE. Being from Toronto, I would have totally bought this version but sadly, i only found out about it after i purchased my US cities version.

Canadian timezones in red to match the maple leaf 









Regarding the model number on the case, it definitely wont be too specific as FC uses the same case on several models. But the LE versions will have the number engraved just after the 1888 pieces on the caseback. Here is mine, #1738:









Hope this helps!


----------



## bebeq_baka

IanCognito - Thank you for your message!!

I have sent a message to FC from their website but no reply yet.

So now I know the Worldtimer with limited edition number on the case back do exist! All of the AD I visited doesn't have that Limited Edition number anymore. I wonder what is the exact ref for the watch. Is yours the World Map dial with blue hands and blue straps? And do you also received the limited edition box and plate?

I know it's marketing gimmick but unfortunately I am hooked on that stupid number on the case back. Case in point, I would not buy the regular version if the limited edition version is out there at the same retail price.

Finally, can you PM me where did you get your LE?


----------



## blufinz52

Beautiful watch there IanC. Congrats.


----------



## IanCognito

bebeq_baka said:


> IanCognito - Thank you for your message!!
> 
> I have sent a message to FC from their website but no reply yet.
> 
> So now I know the Worldtimer with limited edition number on the case back do exist! All of the AD I visited doesn't have that Limited Edition number anymore. I wonder what is the exact ref for the watch. Is yours the World Map dial with blue hands and blue straps? And do you also received the limited edition box and plate?
> 
> I know it's marketing gimmick but unfortunately I am hooked on that stupid number on the case back. Case in point, I would not buy the regular version if the limited edition version is out there at the same retail price.
> 
> Finally, can you PM me where did you get your LE?


Yes, I have the world map dial with blued hands but black strap. I believe they all have blued hands regardless of LE or not.
I actually bought it pre-loved from someone on WUS. It did not come with the original box or plate, so as such I got it for a very good price. 
And really, the box would just end up in my closet. It's not like I would walk around with the plate to show people it's a LE lol. Thankfully, the numbered caseback does that for me.


----------



## IanCognito

blufinz52 said:


> Beautiful watch there IanC. Congrats.


Thank you kindly!

Forgot to post a wristshot, so here you go!


----------



## blufinz52

I'm green with envy  

So, looking at the watch, it's 2:25 local and 7:25 PM in London and 7:25 AM in New Zealand? Am I reading that right?


----------



## KAW

IanCognito said:


> ...My understanding is that only the versions with Moscow on the dial are part of the Limited Edition run. This is regardless of strap colour or style...


Well that's consistent with the photo posted by bebeq_baka, which I think has Riyadh instead of Moscow, so you could be onto something there. |>


----------



## KAW

BTW, Montblanc have announced a new world-time model for SIHH, which looks like it will be within the price range you posted. It's not available yet but details are available on the Montblanc Forum.


----------



## bebeq_baka

Yup I think IanC is right. I just need to find one with Moscow on the dial now. Easier asking that way than asking AD if they have the limited edition number on the back. Some of them insist that the non-numbered case back is LE just because the catalogue said so -_-

Thanks KAW! That Montblanc is interesting, though it doesn't have seconds marker and date. This is probably the most similar competitor with the Worldtimer classic design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alienfighter

I love this FC Worldtimer too, but the price still on the high-side for me.

So for a cheaper version Worldtimer complication, I came across with this 2 brand, and still can't decide which one is better:
1) Ball Engineer Master II Diver Worldtimer








https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/thoug...r-1014590.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/839535

2) Longines Master Collection GMT Worldtimer








https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/thoug...-1014590.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1014590

What u guys think? Which is better and worth to buy and more reliable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blufinz52

Obviously this will be a personal decision, but for me, the Longines has it all over the Ball. I prefer a watch with a white face, I prefer a leather strap over a rubber strap and the Ball is way too big for my wrist at 45mm. I really like the look of the Longines and will now keep an eye open for one, as I would like to add a world timer to my collection.


----------



## bebeq_baka

The Longines looks really similar with Baume et Mercier Wordltimer, so my preference is to not get that. However the Ball is just not my cup of tea.

To each their own though, try both on your wrist and get whichever makes you smile!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito

Sorry for the late reply, but yes correct. That's the beauty of this piece. As you set the local time, the inner 24hr ring moves with the hour hand to set the time in other zones.


blufinz52 said:


> I'm green with envy
> 
> So, looking at the watch, it's 2:25 local and 7:25 PM in London and 7:25 AM in New Zealand? Am I reading that right?


----------



## IanCognito

I dont think that Longines is what's considered a "true" Worldtimer as well. I'm totally basing this on the picture but notice the bottom half cities are right side up not inverted? I would then assume that the cities ring is fixed and will not rotate. This means you would have to use some weird way to read the time in a different zone than your local time. 

Also notice in my pic that local time on the inner ring is just after 14:00hrs which coincides with the hands at 2:25pm? In the Longines pic, it's 10:10 local time but the inner 24hr ring is set to 24:00 not 22:00 as it should be. I could be totally wrong but just my 2 pennies!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Conchita Turtle




----------



## gtuck

There is another Ball WorldTimer which is COSC certified, thinner and simpler dial.









One advantage of the Ball over the FC/Alpina is that the 24 hr disk and the local time can be set independently.
This gives greater flexibility, if for example, you want time in Europe to accurately reflect that the US initiates
daylight savings time three weeks earlier.


----------



## Roma315

Are there different clasps I've seen two variations


----------



## metalgear

surprised that Alpina's worldtimer hasn't shown up yet here










a not so limited edition (of over 8000 pcs), however Alpina claims this to be an in-house movement. How different is it compared to the FC one, especially since they're pretty much in the same group.


----------



## Palsat

metalgear said:


> surprised that Alpina's worldtimer hasn't shown up yet here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a not so limited edition (of over 8000 pcs), however Alpina claims this to be an in-house movement. How different is it compared to the FC one, especially since they're pretty much in the same group.


I see this tread has been asleep for some time, but I just bought a FC worldtimer and I think the ALpina and FC has more or less the same movement inside, the Alpina has the reference AL718 inside and the FC has the reference FC718, coincidence? I don't think so.

Cheers.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

They are exactly the same movement, only differing in finishing style and rotor shape. After all, it's the same company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stapleton33

The Alpina Worldtimer was on my short list until the updated FC Worldtimer debuted at Basel. Also Oris has one under $5K but is certainly not "classic" in any sense.


----------



## alienfighter

Ball Engineer Master II Diver Worldtime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

FC-718WM4H4 : RGP brown leather world map

This one is 1888 limited as well. I just got one and it came with the LE certificate.


----------



## metalgear

stapleton33 said:


> The Alpina Worldtimer was on my short list until the updated FC Worldtimer debuted at Basel. Also Oris has one under $5K but is certainly not "classic" in any sense.
> View attachment 4465146












looks better in the flesh


----------



## JasonLin

IanCognito said:


> Hello all, I have just joined Team FC and received my WorldTimer last week. In my research and from speaking to other WIS, it seems there are definitely a few variations of this piece. All of which look very similar (different strap colours, minor dial variations, etc) but not all are Limited Editions. I wish this wasnt the case as it makes the actual LE versions less "rare" (at first glance) but in general, I feel LE's are more of a marketing gimmick anyway.
> 
> So on to what I've discovered. Now take this with a grain of salt as none of this has been verified by FC.
> My understanding is that only the versions with Moscow on the dial are part of the Limited Edition run. This is regardless of strap colour or style. There is a version, much to my amusement, with Canadian cities in place of the US cities on the LE. Being from Toronto, I would have totally bought this version but sadly, i only found out about it after i purchased my US cities version.
> 
> Canadian timezones in red to match the maple leaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the model number on the case, it definitely wont be too specific as FC uses the same case on several models. But the LE versions will have the number engraved just after the 1888 pieces on the caseback. Here is mine, #1738:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


Just thought I'd share my beauty with you~ From Vancouver myself.










Love the Canadian cities on there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

Why are there lume dots on the dial but no lume on the hands?


----------



## spartiate

I'm going to look for that Canadian version!


----------



## JasonLin

UofRSpider said:


> Why are there lume dots on the dial but no lume on the hands?


I had the same question about the design too, but at the same time, it's more of a dress watch, so I kinda just stopped caring about the lume.

It's a great watch overall, simple to read and fits my needs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spartiate

That is a really good question about the lume dots...


----------



## JasonLin

spartiate said:


> I'm going to look for that Canadian version!


It's nice to see Canadian cities on there.

They have brought out a new one with brown dial, rose gold case and brown leather strap, looks gorgeous~ but not Canadian cities though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

Hello,
Aesthetically, it is an attractive watch, but functionally, not so much. This is especially so for all the cities obliterated from view by the huge date dial. I've not heard any complaints so either it is not a problem, or no one cares about the time in those places. It is not a true "Travel" world time watch because it has no independently setable hour hand; more a stay at home watch and see the times in other world cities (the Baume et Mercier version is a true travel world time watch, that's way its retail price was so high).

Enjoy your watch.

heb


----------



## JasonLin

heb said:


> Hello,
> Aesthetically, it is an attractive watch, but functionally, not so much. This is especially so for all the cities obliterated from view by the huge date dial. I've not heard any complaints so either it is not a problem, or no one cares about the time in those places. It is not a true "Travel" world time watch because it has no independently setable hour hand; more a stay at home watch and see the times in other world cities (the Baume et Mercier version is a true travel world time watch, that's way its retail price was so high).
> 
> Enjoy your watch.
> 
> heb


I just have the time set to Vancouver at all times, when I travel, I can just look at the relative time zones and at the same time, I still know the time at home (Vancouver), my relatives' (Hong Kong and Australia), and also my boss' (Geneve) and my clients' (Calgary, Toronto) and my associates' (Chicago, New York).

I have never owned a travel world time watch, so I can't really compare, but as a traveller myself, I find it rather useful~ and I don't have to set it every time.

The only thing is Daylight saving, it would be interesting to see how one would including daylight saving in the movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

spartiate said:


> That is a really good question about the lume dots...


Yep, and still awaiting an answer. Any reason or a major oversight?


----------



## Barge

UofRSpider said:


> Yep, and still awaiting an answer. Any reason or a major oversight?


It is a major oversight, plain and simple.


----------



## NegNoodles

Wait, FC has a Canadian version? The only thing that turned me off about this watch is the lack of CAN cities, who would've known that there are different variations lol. WHere dou get this from btw? A Canadian AD?


----------



## Barge

My FC world timer with the entry for the GPHG.


----------



## NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy

that brown dial is absolutely stunning. Why isn't yours on a leather strap? I got my FC on a custom handmade one and in brown for that matter hahaha.


----------



## metalgear

JasonLin said:


> I just have the time set to Vancouver at all times, when I travel, I can just look at the relative time zones and at the same time, I still know the time at home (Vancouver), my relatives' (Hong Kong and Australia), and also my boss' (Geneve) and my clients' (Calgary, Toronto) and my associates' (Chicago, New York).
> 
> I have never owned a travel world time watch, so I can't really compare, but as a traveller myself, I find it rather useful~ and I don't have to set it every time.
> 
> The only thing is Daylight saving, it would be interesting to see how one would including daylight saving in the movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the way I use it too. The day / night indicator is useful too.

Very efficient presentation imo.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy said:


> that brown dial is absolutely stunning. Why isn't yours on a leather strap? I got my FC on a custom handmade one and in brown for that matter hahaha.


I don't really do leather, I have allergies to the glues used. I only get watches also available with bracelets.


----------



## NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy

Barge said:


> I don't really do leather, I have allergies to the glues used. I only get watches also available with bracelets.


And that's another bonus of having a strap custom made, you can specify what glue you'd like them to use.


----------



## Easterntimez

In my Humble opinion, FC WorldTimer features one of the most Reliable In-house Movements in all the FC segments such as Mont Blanc, Ball E., Breitling, Alpina or Seiko WorldTimers. In collecting watches one always leans towards the In-house movement watches and I can assure you that FC has done a phenomenal job on their In-House movements. I am impressed.


----------



## JasonLin

NegNoodles said:


> Wait, FC has a Canadian version? The only thing that turned me off about this watch is the lack of CAN cities, who would've known that there are different variations lol. WHere dou get this from btw? A Canadian AD?


Got it from Birks. Still love it!


----------

